# Dikhololo and Cash Advance



## Daverock (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Almost 3 weeks ago I contacted Dik and gave them my credit card info to charge my mf to.  I just got the credit card statement and it shows the entire amount was put thru as a cash advance.  The credit card company also began charging me interest on the cash advance.  

I called the credit card folks who confirmed it was put thru as a cash advance and I asked them how that could be since I never authorized that.
They told me merchants are allowed to do so without my authorization.

I then contacted Dik and asked why they put this thru as a cash advance when my instructions to them were to CHARGE my credit card.  They provided me with a copy of the slip showing it was a credit charge.  I don't know who is correct, bank or Dik.

Anyone else have this experience?

Dave


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you forwarded a copy of that slip to your bank?


----------



## Daverock (Jul 12, 2012)

Wasn't necessary as a longtime customer they waived the fees and interest charges.


----------



## tonigirl3 (Dec 12, 2012)

Daverock said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Almost 3 weeks ago I contacted Dik and gave them my credit card info to charge my mf to.  I just got the credit card statement and it shows the entire amount was put thru as a cash advance.  The credit card company also began charging me interest on the cash advance.
> 
> ...


Yes I did. same experience. It seems Citibank does this. I cancelled out City after fighting charges for 3/4 months and got another credit card company.


----------

